# DE in Spain, getting scan in Ireland?



## kellcarr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello,
I was hoping someone could help... i'm going to IM Barcelona for first attempt at DE, but am worried about getting an ultrasound here in Ireland during treatment.  It seems so far that unless you're a patient with a clinic, they won't provide 'once-off' treatment.  Does anyone have experience of DE abroad, and if so, can you let me know who you went to for your ultrasound here during treatment?  Any advice would be helpful & save me giving my life story to receptionists only to be told no!
Thanks a mill  
kellcarr


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

If you contact the Ulster hospital Dundonald they provide private ultrasounds whether you are a patient or not you can get the number from origin on the Belmont road.  They will give you the number for the consltancy rooms at the ulster were you can then book a private appointment for a once only scan.


----------



## kellcarr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Sunny,
Thanks a mill - I'll do that.  That's a weight of my shoulders!  
All the best -
kellcarr


----------

